# wood-fired pizza oven



## Elizabeth M. Thomas (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm planning to purchase a wood-fired pizza oven. Because I enjoy experimenting with different flavours offered by various woods. But my friends and parents say that it is a bad idea. Is it? I thought that it was better to take an opinion from others before making the decision.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 25, 2021)

Why do they think it's a bad idea? 

I don't personally own one but the fact they've been around forever indicates to me that they're a brilliant idea! 

I say go for it and show them what you can do!


----------



## tag0401 (Jun 25, 2021)

Did they give you any reason as to why they think its a bad idea?  Maybe they are thinking you will not use it enough to justify the cost.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 25, 2021)

Why not? You can get small wood fired pizza ovens at a fair price to see if you like it.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 25, 2021)

Elizabeth M. Thomas said:


> my friends and parents say that it is a bad idea. Is it


I don't know , is it ?
How much are you spending , and can you afford it ? That's a question you have to ask yourself I would say .
Like Steve said above look at some options .
I've been wanting to build one for awhile now . Just not sure building a hot fire to do a couple pizza makes sense . So thinking propane . I'm after the heat more than wood flavor .
However , just ate at this place last Weds. Was really good . Pepperoni with hot honey and an Italian sausage and basil . Man it was good .


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 25, 2021)

Elizabeth M. Thomas said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to purchase a wood-fired pizza oven. Because I enjoy experimenting with different flavours offered by various woods. But my friends and parents say that it is a bad idea. Is it? I thought that it was better to take an opinion from others before making the decision.


First, welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.  *GO FOR IT!  *  I wouldn't try to convince anyone why you want one.  You see the bigger picture -  "it's a high temp outdoor oven!"    And if it sets for a while, so what?  I have cooking equipment that may get used once or twice a year.  But, it's there when I need/want it. Use the Forum Search app to read what others have done.  But, don't limit it to pizza ovens only.  Cross over ideas and make them work for you and your oven.  Please keep us in the loop with pictures and your good, not so good, and huh? moments!

*MOST CRITICAL OPINION: Pick the brains of the folks here on the Forum for techniques and meal ideas they have using their pizza/outdoor ovens.  *
 Above All Have Fun!
John


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I don't know , is it ?
> How much are you spending , and can you afford it ? That's a question you have to ask yourself I would say .
> Like Steve said above look at some options .
> I've been wanting to build one for awhile now . Just not sure building a hot fire to do a couple pizza makes sense . So thinking propane . I'm after the heat more than wood flavor .
> ...



Chop you know you can always add a log to the propane version for the flavor.....I know I'm not helping.



Elizabeth M. Thomas said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to purchase a wood-fired pizza oven. Because I enjoy experimenting with different flavours offered by various woods. But my friends and parents say that it is a bad idea. Is it? I thought that it was better to take an opinion from others before making the decision.


Not sure how to give you advice on talking to your parents and friends but "why" is a good question.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 25, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Chop you know you can always add a log to the propane version for the flavor.....I know I'm not helping.


I did look at a couple that were dual fuel . Wood or propane .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2021)

Look at the kettle pizza attachment for a Weber kettle. I have one & it makes killer pizza.





						WELL I JUST HAD TO DO IT!!
					

I took the last 2 sticks of the UMAi pepperoni that I had made a few days ago & made a pizza with it last night. Even Judy was impressed, and she is a tough crowd. It was a simple pizza just Mozz, parm, Italian seasoning, & all the pepperoni I could get on the top. I cheated on the dough &...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 25, 2021)

E
 Elizabeth M. Thomas
, your parents and friends are right.  
A wood fired pizza oven is a bad idea because these very same folks will now be calling *you* for pizza instead of calling for delivery.  

Seriously, the only reason I can think of why they would say a wood fired pizza oven is a bad idea is IF you live in a apartment/condo where the rules say you cannot use wood,charcoal or gas fired cooking devices on the patio/balcony.  

There are some very affordable options out there for wood fired pizza ovens.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Why do they think it's a bad idea?
> 
> I don't personally own one but the fact they've been around forever indicates to me that they're a brilliant idea!
> 
> I say go for it and show them what you can do!




^^^^What Charlie Said.^^^^

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 25, 2021)

I have the Blue Rooster cast Iron one at my house in PA,  pretty fun to use, holds a 13" stone inside.  Not cheap but is pretty cool and seems like it will last forever.  Seems to have gone up a bit since covid, I think I paid like $689 last year.



			Casita grill Chiminea Oven from The Blue Rooster Company


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2021)

This (Below) was my All-Time Favorite Pizza Oven, By my Great Friend Gary "Scarbelly" Simmons. R.I.P.
This thing was Awesome, and we watched him build it right here on SMF:
finally-some-pizza-oven-pics.120048

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Jun 25, 2021)

Do you already own a stone and have made pizza at home?  A hot oven and stone make incredibly good pizza.  We turn on our broiler halfway to get char...  Wood fired oven is the ultimate no doubt but is not gonna make up for weak dough or sauce recipes or choice of cheese.   If and when I do a outdoor oven, gonna be propane for sure and I will use a AMNTS for smoke if need be.  Now if you have your pies down and am ready to pull the trigger, then do so by all means.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2021)

Below is the Pizza Oven I was talking about above, by Gary "Scarbelly" R.I.P.:






And here is the complete Build on this Thread:
pizza-oven-progress-with-new-pics-3-6-2012-finally-done.116910

Bear


----------



## Elizabeth M. Thomas (Jun 28, 2021)

Thank you so much for your suggestions and replies. I ordered a wood-fired pizza oven. I convinced my parents by showing them some of your replies. They were not at all convinced but allowed me to have one because they knew my love for food. They are afraid that I will spend a lot of money on it and if it's not good, I will go for a gas oven. So they thought that it was better to go for a gas oven. But now they realized so many people in the wood-fired pizza oven. My friends disagreed because they hate its taste because it differs from the woods we use.


----------

